# Loud stomach noises



## DelilahJag

Hey everyone, I was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease about five years ago.  My stomach makes weird and very loud stomach noises quite a bit, and especially after I eat.  I feel quite embarassed by it as anyone who is in the same room with me can hear it.  It's really that loud.

Does anyone know what causes these strange stomach noises?  And is there anything I can do to get it to stop?


----------



## EthanPSU

I have loud noises to but for the most part I just say something funny after them so they arnt that wierd, I am really unsure of what causes them and anything like that so I would like to find out too


----------



## Nisso

Dont know about the loudness, but a stricture could cause an unusual sound. Imagine the stomach content beeing squized through a very narrow inflammed soft tissue. Happens to me a lot, especially when the flaring's at its worst (main inflam in terminal illeum-cecum-illieocecal valve). But dont ever feel that its loud. But really dont think anyone but you, even gives them a thought..


----------



## silvermander

I have noticed that during this flare - with a partial blockage that comes and goes when it feels like it - that my guts have been rather loud and obnoxious.

As I was diagnosed thirty years ago, almost everyone who I hang out with knows all about my guts and they're not surprised at much from me at this point.


----------



## tayandky

I have had that forever. It's so annoying! People assume I need to eat. Mine growls especially when it seems so quiet in the room haa. Not sure why it does that though.


----------



## Crohns08

I noticed mine usually happens when I ingest a lot of sugar, so that might be something to consider.


----------



## Snookums

I too have an extremely noisy tummy and made mention of this to my doctor during an unfortunate hospital visit.  His response was that its when the noises stop for a long period of time that you want to start worrying, as this usually means things arent working properly.  Im sure this is only so in some cases but I have strictures and know its due to a mass that is trying to somehow make its way through a pin hole. I dont feel so odd when I hear the grumbling now!


----------



## KJS

Yep we all suffer the 'grumbly guts' but people just assume you're hungry and I let them think that.


----------



## Droopy Drawers

my guts have grumbled like that for years.

Sometimes it sounds like an approaching thunderstorm.


----------



## Astra

Hiya Delilah

If you have noisy guts it's a good sign that everything's working, when it's silent it's a good indication of constipation, and an imbalance of pathogenic bacteria from too many carbs and sugar.
The noises are air and liquid moving with contractions (peristalsis)
So nothing to worry about, it's all normal!


----------



## archie

mine was noisier before I had surgery it made a combination of loud grumbles to high pitched sounds... It sounds kind of 'normal' now I think!!


----------



## scoutfinch

Yes, I too have some noisy intestines.  It gurgles a bit sometimes when I have a lot of liquid with my meals.  It doesn't really bother me.  If I'm with other people, I just make a joke of it.


----------



## spcwife23

Yeah that's me to.. I'm so use to it now that of times I don't realize it.. But if I don't hear it in 2 days I get worried.. It usually happen right after I eat, right now I know I'm flaring because I haven't had any grumbles so I'm worried


----------



## DelilahJag

Thank you all so much.  I feel so much better knowing I'm not alone!


----------



## drguest

blockage or an obstruction, normally associated with inflammation. if you continue to hear it, go to your gastroentorologist and request a CT scan as it could get worse. i get it often to, but as the inflammation goes down, their frequency decreases.


----------



## crohndee

yes! hate this. always seems to happen at the most akward times too.. like when everyone is silent or in a meeting or something. from experience, most people hear and just assume im hungry.. im just like 'yes, that's it....' i don't think it's a cause for concern unless it's accompanied by severe pain.


----------



## polynesian

yes! My abdomen constantly makes noises especially after I eat. I literally feel my food pass through my intestines. I hate this! 
I will be asking my Gi doc. this question.


----------



## guest837

you should hear some of the nosies mine makes! haha
and in response to your question - i read on someones blog, (cant remember who), that drinking peppermint tea stops theirs rumbling. never tried it though - hate the taste!


----------



## Ari

I agree that it's either a blockage or a narrowing in your gut. I had a lot of that before my op. Funny how it's all quiet now and I'm not blocked, constipated or anything. Stomach noises are natural, but they shouldn't be loud enough for everyone to hear.


----------



## laulauxx

yes , i have the same problem.....mine makes very odd noises , my friends have described them like some quite funny things like a motorbike & a dishwasher ! 
hahaa , but yes it can be very embarassing! 
x


----------



## Jules in SC

That happens to me, too.  If it is my sister, dad, and me all sitting together (they have Crohn's, too) it starts to sound like our bellies are having quite a loud conversation.  We end up laughing like crazy people.  Unfortunately, it is not nearly as funny when you are the only one!


----------



## izzi'smom

I can hear my daughter's rumbling...when I had IBS, my audible bowel sounds were painful...anyone else?


----------



## laulauxx

izzi'smom said:


> I can hear my daughter's rumbling...when I had IBS, my audible bowel sounds were painful...anyone else?


- yes some of the really really loud ones are painful for me - the only way i could describe it would be as if someone was blowing a balloon up inside me ....untill it pops , and then throw in a little added pain for good measure  

....embarassing story related to this thread ! funny to look back on but so so embarassing at the time ...

I once had to leave the cinema ( just before i was actually diagnosed) as the noises coming from my stomach/gut were so loud , it was disrupting the rest of the audience ! 
needless to say , i havent been back since ! one day i will , but for now , i prefer dvds !!! 

 Laura x


----------



## Hassan

Hi Guys, 

I have been having this. Dr's say its digestion problem 
If you use  charcoal pills - you can find it over amazon. It will help a lot. 
Btw, don't buy the ones that have calcium and other minerals in it, I personally tried them and they seem to make things worse. 
Its very safe to use too

Also, you can squeeze half lemon over a glass of water and drink it after meals. Its absorbs the gas from your digestion system and that prevents the sounds 

I hope that helps


----------



## ratroute

Astra said:


> Hiya Delilah
> 
> If you have noisy guts it's a good sign that everything's working, when it's silent it's a good indication of constipation, and an imbalance of pathogenic bacteria from too many carbs and sugar.
> The noises are air and liquid moving with contractions (peristalsis)
> So nothing to worry about, it's all normal!


HI there, I was diagnosed a year and a half ago but only recently and after checkup colonoscopy that I started hearing all the rambling sounds, it comes with bloating, burping, gas and flatullance. all uncomfortable and not sure if it SIBO. Anyone can help?


----------



## seebee

I can't help with what it is exactly but I get them too. It's a family joke already when my stomach starts making noises- we just have it join our conversation


----------



## SCCrohnie

I had the exact same problem.  Then I cut out sugar & carbs.  No more gurgling.


----------



## Daytripper

Mine stopped gurgling as much after cutting dairy out. It still gurgles but people usually don't think it's me! They look to somebody else! I mustn't look like a gurgly tummy type of girl? I don't know. But when it's obvious it is me, then I just say 'oop I'm hungry' and pretend that it's rumbling cause it's time for my meal.


----------



## Justanothercp

Mine made load noises due to stricture, worse stricture got, worse sounds got. Surgery relieved most of it.


----------

